# Ice Fishing Guide Service Escambia River



## Prowler (Apr 26, 2011)

New Ice Fishing Guide service for Escambia River near Pensacola will be open only on Wed. January 17, 2018. $500.00 per hour per person with a four hour min. First come first served! Sign up today!!:fishslap:


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Do I get my own hole or is it a walk on thing?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Do they make augers for that thick ice down here?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Looks like soup to me


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Is that a big turtle under the guy on the ice?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

SurfRidr said:


> Is that a big turtle under the guy on the ice?


It is


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Does the price include cleaning , filleting, and packaging any ice that is caught ?


----------

